# EVO Magazine Tests the Q7 V12 TDI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

_Quote »_An anachronism, that’s what the launch of a £96,295 on-roader feels like. There surely couldn’t be a more inappropriate time for such an event. It doesn’t even matter that this one’s 6-litre, twin-turbo V12 is a diesel capable of 25mpg. 


* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: EVO Magazine Tests the Q7 V12 TDI ([email protected])*

I would move to the UK to own this car if I had the money, I really wish they would import a couple hundred of these things stateside.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: EVO Magazine Tests the Q7 V12 TDI ([email protected])*

I think it is odd that Audi chose to premier the V12 Q7 in Detroit when they dont plan on selling it in the US


----------



## warren586089 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: EVO Magazine Tests the Q7 V12 TDI (iwantanaudi)*

200,000 starting in U.S if this car were really coming to the state??


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: EVO Magazine Tests the Q7 V12 TDI (warren586089)*

No..not that much.
An A8 W12 is 125-130k, and it's an all aluminum space frame and body panels which is much more expensive to manufacture.


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: EVO Magazine Tests the Q7 V12 TDI (jperryrocks)*

I was talking to my dealer the other day about this car, i am in the Middle East, Oman to be specific. 
I was told that the car will be in the range of $90k-$120k
Which is quite ok actually. anything above that, and i declare the car overpriced!
I will still buy it, but overpriced !


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

damn, talk about some serious torque!


----------



## schweysteve (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (dinopjetrovic)*

i don't get why the really nice cars aren't in the us.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

WoW--Love It. V12 conversion anyone.... Just Kidding. Last summer I saw a "W12" Audi Q7 in a parking lot. I talked with the owners wife who said they picked it up in Europe. It had every Audi dealer accessory on it you could get along with a "W12" stick on badge.... I hope the badge was under $150k....


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: (schweysteve)*

I will second that! Well, actually we did get the Cadillac Cimmaron...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (GRNMACHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRNMACHINE* »_WoW--Love It. V12 conversion anyone.... Just Kidding. Last summer I saw a "W12" Audi Q7 in a parking lot. I talked with the owners wife who said they picked it up in Europe. It had every Audi dealer accessory on it you could get along with a "W12" stick on badge.... I hope the badge was under $150k.... 

I wonder what the story is here. They only sell the 4.2, 3.6 and 3.0 TDI in the States. Audi never built a W12, but it would fit. W12 versions of the Touareg were built for Europe, but my understanding is that most were sold to the oil-rich Persian Gulf nations.


----------

